# [installation ibook] plusieurs petits problèmes

## toufou

bonjour à vous

j'ai installé gentoo ppc sur mon ibook en suivant la doc officielle et celle de nakan (http://www.nakan.ch/articles/article.php?id=2&no=all)

je propose de garder ce post ouvert tant que je n'aurais pas réglé tous mes pbs. Je l'éditerai donc à l'avenir.

je liste les pbs:

- Pb de clavier;

sur la console comme sous X, je n'arrive pas à trouver quel est le bon choix à mettre dans mon  /etc/conf.d/keymaps.Pour xorg, j'ai dans mon xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "ibook"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr_new"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

le fr_new, je suis allé le pecher sur le net et  je l'ai installé sans pb. mais le clavier reste en qwerty sous X !

[edit] Pb quasiment sésolu grâce à cette adresse: http://www.linux-france.org/macintosh/clavier_gentoo.html. Petit bugs recensé. Pas la touche euro qui fonctionne en théorie avec la touche $*. [/edit]

- Pb de boot sur osX;

j'utilise donc yaboot. J'ai installé gentoo après avoir installé osX

 voilà mon yaboot. conf

```
## yaboot.conf generated by yabootconfig 1.0.7

##

## run: "man yaboot.conf" for details. Do not make changes until you have!!

##

## For a dual-boot menu, add one or more of: 

## bsd=/dev/hdaX, macos=/dev/hdaY, macosx=/dev/hdaZ

boot=/dev/hda2

device=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:

partition=3

root=/dev/hda3

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

defaultos=Linux

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.15

   label=Linux

   read-only

macosx=/dev/hda7

enablecdboot

enableofboot
```

et oui, osX est bien sur /dev/hda7

et j'ai bien fait yabin -v après modification du fichier.

Pourtant, au boot, on me propose linux, ofboot (ou qquechose comme ça), le cdrom mais pas osX !

résolu

voilà mon yaboot.conf actuel:

```

ofboot=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:2

boot=/dev/hda2

device=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:

partition=3

root=/dev/hda5

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

#ofboot=hd:2

defaultos=linux

image=/kernel-2.6.17

   label=Linux

   read-only

macosx=/dev/hda7

enablecdboot

enableofboot

```

- pbbuttons;

je l'ai installé et le daemon est lancé à chaque démarrage

j'ai repris la config du site de nakan mais, sans succès. Mes buttons "speciaux" ne fonctionnent pas

- Son;

Ca fonctionne

attention, il faut faire ce qui est dit dans la FAQ (PowerMac DMA sound support est désactivée) e pas attention à la capture d'écran qui le montre comme activé.

Testé avec le support en dur ou en modules

- configurer le pad

j'ai installé mouseemu sur la machine pour avoir le même comportement que sous osX (ctrl+clic=bouton droit ; alt+clic=bouton milieu)

par défaut, ça ne change rien.

Toujours pas résolu

- Le Wifi:

ça fonctionne

j'ai été très longtemps bloqué par un pb de mon point d'accès. il était configuré pour du G seulement et, ça coinçait. En mode mixte, pas de problème.

Ca passe avec le noyau 2.6.16 patché ou avec le 2.6.17-r3. Support en dur comme en module. Ca fonctionne dans les deux cas. Voir la doc sur le forum gentoo on ppc (en anglais)

@+Last edited by toufou on Fri May 12, 2006 2:32 pm; edited 8 times in total

----------

## PabOu

pour le son, essaye de mettre du volume :)

par défaut, tous les volumes sont à 0%

pour le reste, je suis désolé, mais je n'ai aucune idée :s

----------

## toufou

j'ai pas trop cheché mais quand même, je suis pas aussi neuneu que ça  :Wink: 

une autre idée ?

----------

## nykos

t'as essayé les fichiers de conf qui sont sur le site dont zeuss14 t'as donné le lien dans un autre post ?

----------

## nakan

Hello,

Pour le mapping du clavier, j'utilise finalement un mapping clavier "PC standard" en remplacant la touche "Pomme" par Alt-gr. Je peux te filer plus d'infos si tu veux mais pas exactement les fichiers puisque je suis en clavier suisse romand.

Pour pbbuttonsd, voici ma config actuelle qui fonctionne bien avec la dernière version:

```

onAC_Policy=custom

onAC_TimerAction=none

onAC_CoverAction=suspend-to-ram

onAC_DimTime=900

onBattery_Policy=custom

onBattery_SuspendTime=900

onBattery_TimerAction=suspend-to-ram

onBattery_CoverAction=suspend-to-ram

onBattery_DimTime=300

BWL_First=20

BWL_Second=10

BWL_Last=5

EmergencyAction=sleep

SoundSystem=ALSA

VolumeUpKey=115

VolumeDownKey=114

MuteKey=113

EjectCdKey=161

KBDMode=fkeylast

```

Pour OSX, la commande n'est pas yabin -v mais ybin -v.

Pour le son, as-tu lancé /etc/init.d/alsasound au démarrage :

rc-update add alsasound boot

???

P.S. Il faudra que je mette ma doc a jour  :Wink: 

----------

## toufou

salut toi, oh inspirateur de nombreuses heures de compilation  :Wink: 

bon, la machine n'est pas entre mesmains en ce moment, je devrais la récupérer vite et donc revenir avec plein de questions  :Wink: 

@+

----------

## nakan

Aucuns problèmes pour moi, poses les questions, j'ai bien ramé pour faire fonctionner l'iBook sous Gentoo, autant que tu en profites  :Wink: 

----------

## toufou

bon, je recommence

emerge _s speefreq me donne rien. Que dois-je installer ?

----------

## moijbt

Salut !

J'utilise aussi Gentoo sur un Ibook et pour la gestion de l'énergie, j'utilise cpufreqd qui marche très bien. Par contre, il faut que tu ait activé les cpu governors en modules dans la config du kernel et qu'ils soient chargés.

Sinon, pour la veille, le fichier à modifier est pbbuttonsd.conf. J'utilise celui que Nakan t'as donné dans ce topic et pour empêcher la veille au bout d'une minute, il faut modifier la partie "onBattery_SuspendTime=900 ", tu mets 0 si tu veut pas qu'il se mette en veille tout seul.

Sinon, chez moi non plus le son ne fonctionne pas mais j'ai pas encore cherché non plus, si jamais je trouve, je te tiens au courant.   :Wink: 

----------

## nakan

Hello,

Speedfreq a effectivement disparu de portage, remplacé par cpufreqd ou powernowd (plus simple à mettre en place mais moins d'options), comme expiqué par moijbt.

Pour le son, vérifie déja par un lsmod que tu as bien le module snd_powermac chargé ainsi que les autres (snd_*, environ 12 si tu as lémulation OSS) ainsi que soundcore.

Ensuite, vérifie que /etc/modules.d/alsa contient quelque chose dans le genre:

```

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

# POUR COMPATIBILITE OSS 

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Voilà pour la base de la config ALSA....

----------

## toufou

bon, sur cette installation, je suis bloqué à lamise en place de yaboot.

j'ai essayé de le faire manuellement et automatiquement, mais j'ai toujours une erreur.

voila ce que me donne ybin -v :

```
ybin -v

ybin: Finding OpenFirmware device path to `/dev/hda2'...

ofpath: Unable to determine sysfs mountpoint

ybin: Unable to find OpenFirmware path for boot=/dev/hda2

ybin: Please add ofboot=<path> where <path> is the OpenFirmware path to /dev/hda2 to /etc/yaboot.conf

ybin: Finding OpenFirmware device path to `/dev/hda7'...

ofpath: Unable to determine sysfs mountpoint

ybin: Unable to determine OpenFirmware path for macosx=/dev/hda7

ybin: Try specifying the real OpenFirmware path for macosx=/dev/hda7 in /etc/yaboot.conf

```

j'ai une partition boot sur hda3, la racine sur hda5 et macosx sur hda7

voila mon yaboot.conf:

```
## yaboot.conf generated by yabootconfig 1.0.8

##

## run: "man yaboot.conf" for details. Do not make changes until you have!!

##

## For a dual-boot menu, add one or more of: 

## bsd=/dev/hdaX, macos=/dev/hdaY, macosx=/dev/hdaZ

boot=/dev/hda2

device=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:

partition=3

root=/dev/hda3

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

defaultos=linux

image=/kernel-2.6.15

   label=Linux

   read-only

macosx=/dev/hda7

enablecdboot

enableofboot

```

en chechant un peu plus, j'ai fais ofpath /dev/hda  qui me donne:

```
ofpath: Unable to determine sysfs mountpoint
```

ça vous aide ?

bref, je vois pas la solution. et vous ?

----------

## moijbt

C'est bizarre, j'avais le même problème avec yaboot alors que j'avais repris le yaboot.conf de ma Debian et que les numéros de partitions avaient pas changés. A force de bidouiller ce fichier, j'ai réussi à en obtenir un qui passait au ybin -v (je sais pas exactement pourquoi), le voilà :

```

boot=/dev/hda2

device=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:

partition=3

root=/dev/hda3

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

ofboot=hd:2

enablecdboot

image=/boot/gentoo

        label=Gentoo

        read-only

macosx=/dev/hda4

```

Si ca peut t'aider...   :Wink: 

----------

## nakan

Si la solution ci-dessus ne fonctionne pas, peux-tu poster le résultat de la commande.

```

mac-fdisk -rl /dev/hda

```

(a effectuer en root je crois)

----------

## nakan

 *toufou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai une partition boot sur hda3, la racine sur hda5 et macosx sur hda7
> 
> voila mon yaboot.conf:
> ...

 

Donc le root devrait être /dev/hda5 et non hda3 !

----------

## toufou

 *nakan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mac-fdisk -rl /dev/hda
> ...

 

je recopie à la main donc pas tout mais, en gros, ça donne

```

/dev//hda1 Apple_partition_map Apple

/dev//hda2 Apple_bootstrap       bootstrap

/dev//hda3 Apple_unix_SVR2     boot

/dev//hda4 Apple_unix_SVR2     swap

/dev//hda5 Apple_unix_SVR2     racine

/dev//hda6 Apple_unix_SVR2     home

/dev//hda7 Apple_HFS               Apple_HFS_Untitled_2

/dev//hda8 Apple_free               Extra

```

la manip de moijbt (ofboot=hd:2 ) enlève un warning. Ceci dit, je ne comprends pas à quoi correspond ce "ofboot=hd:2" 

root /dev/hda3, je l'ai essayé parce que ça passait pas avec /hda5 et que je me suis dit que peut être, c'était la partition de boot qu'il voulait.

On va y arriver  :Smile: 

@+

----------

## agm650

si je me fie a liste des partitions que tu fournis, mon yaboot.conf aurait a peu pres cette tete la:

```

ofboot=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:2

boot=/dev/hda2

device=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:

partition=5

root=/dev/hda5

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

default=Linux

image=/boot/ton_noyau_qui_va_bien

        label=Linux

        read-only

macosx=/dev/hda7

defaultos=macosx

enablecdboot

enableofboot

```

root => partition /

boot => partition de bootstrap

ofboot => chemin " openfirmware " de la partition de boot ( mais pour celui la je suis pas sur du tout.. )

sinon, pourquoi avoir fait une partition de boot? normalement sur les machines apple on peut s en passer, moi le /boot est sur ma partition /

----------

## toufou

bon, j'ai commenté la ligne macosX et, ça passe.

agm650 avec ta proposition, le boot trouve pas mon image

et, j'ai une partition /boot par habitude. je vais pas l'effacer maintenant  :Wink: 

des idées ?

----------

## moijbt

Moi, mon yaboot.conf avec macosx est pas passé au début et hier, je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai retenté et ca a marché, c'est assez incompréhensible je trouve... Regarde dans le forum Gentoo on PPC, je crois qu'il y a un topic sur ce sujet: ici: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444980.html

Bon courage !   :Wink: 

----------

## agm650

 *toufou wrote:*   

> bon, j'ai commenté la ligne macosX et, ça passe.
> 
> agm650 avec ta proposition, le boot trouve pas mon image
> 
> et, j'ai une partition /boot par habitude. je vais pas l'effacer maintenant 
> ...

 

quand tu fais ybin -v ca donne quoi?

il te parle aussi de ofpath pour la partition mac os X?

si oui fait 

```
ofpath /dev/hda7 
```

et tu copie le resultat dans ton yaboot.conf:

```
macosx=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:7
```

 (par exemple)

normalement ca devrait etre OK

a priori j ai du avoir a un moment le meme " probleme " vu que dans mon yaboot.conf j ai la ligne avec le ofpath qui est en commentaire.

peut etre un probleme de version de yaboot?

tu as quel version (j ai ca moi: Latest version installed: 1.3.13-r1 )?

----------

## toufou

 *agm650 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quand tu fais ybin -v ca donne quoi?

 

ben, ça me dis que ça l'installe (macosX est commenté)

 *agm650 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il te parle aussi de ofpath pour la partition mac os X?
> 
> si oui fait 
> ...

 

euh, ça me donne: 

```
unable to determine sysfs mountpoint
```

 (je suis en chroot après avoir booté sur le cd d'installation)

 *agm650 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> peut etre un probleme de version de yaboot?
> 
> tu as quel version (j ai ca moi: Latest version installed: 1.3.13-r1 )?

 

même version que toi

----------

## agm650

d'apres cette page ci

je dirais que le /mnt/gentoo/sys ( le /sys dans ton chroot donc ) ne doit pas etre monté.

essaye donc ce qu il y a sur la doc:

```
# exit

# mount -o bind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# /usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile 
```

ensuite reessaye le ybin -v

----------

## toufou

bon, ca fais plusieurs tests que je fais, et ça bloque toujours

voici le message d'erreur que j'ai lors du boot:

```
/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@à:5,/kernel-2.6.15: no such file or directory
```

or, le fichier est bien dispo dans mon /boot

j'ai vraiment l'impression que je n'arrive pas à lui faire lire la bonne partition. pour mémoire, mon /boot est sur la partion /dev/hda3 et la racine sur /dev/hda5

----------

## agm650

 *toufou wrote:*   

> bon, ca fais plusieurs tests que je fais, et ça bloque toujours
> 
> voici le message d'erreur que j'ai lors du boot:
> 
> 

 

ahh bah donc tu as avancé  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@à:5,/kernel-2.6.15: no such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

 erreur en recopiant le "à" je pense non? ca devrait etre un 0

sinon au vu de la ligne, il va chercher ton kernel sur la partition racine (disk@0:5 = hda5  )

or, le fichier est bien dispo dans mon /boot

hum, j ai jamais essayé avec un /boot sur une partition  part, mais est ce qu en disant a yaboot que la partition "root" est ton /boot, ca ne fonctionnerait pas?

```

device=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:

partition=3

root=/dev/hda3

```

sinon le plus " simple " c'est tu oublie la partition /boot non?  :Neutral: 

----------

## toufou

c'etait bien une erreur de copie

ca ne passe pas avec 3 3

voilà l'erreur:

```
please wait, loading kernel ...

elf32 kernel loaded

chrpboot starting:loaded at 0x00800000

OF verion = 'openfirmaware 3'

gunzipping (0x00010000 <- 0x00807d46:0x009cd825)...

Invalid memory access at $SRR0: 00805fe0 $SRR1: 00003030
```

et ensuite, ça boote sur l'openfirmware (si j'ai bien compris)

erreur avec le noyau ?

le truc qui m'échappe c'est que j'avais fais une première installation avec la même configuration sous gentoo et ça passait sans pb. Pour les besoins d'une démo, j'ai installé ubuntu et là encore,pas de pb. Or, sur cette nouvelle installation ça coince. Pas glop.

----------

## agm650

euh , juste une question, quand tu copies le noyau dans ton /boot, tu copie bien le vmlinux ? pas un truc compressé  (je demande au vu du message d erreur )

----------

## toufou

non mais prend moi pour un imbcile ... avec raison  :Wink: 

bon, a passe avec ce yaboot.conf (pas encore  occup de macosX)

```
ofboot=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:2

boot=/dev/hda2

device=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:

partition=3

root=/dev/hda5

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

#ofboot=hd:2

defaultos=linux

image=/kernel-2.6.15

   label=Linux

   read-only

#macosx=/dev/hda7

enablecdboot

enableofboot
```

au demarrage, je me suis appercu de quelques pbs

le son ne passe pas, un pb avec les drivers apparement

petit pbs de clavier sous X (pas d'accents et autres elements francais)

pas de wifi (mais ca, je m'en doutais)

par contre, j'ai bien l'acceleration 3D

bon, je vais me pencher la dessus, je vous tiens au courant mais je suis toujours demandeur de conseils et aide si vous en avez

----------

## agm650

pour le son et pour t'éviter pas mal de galére, essaye de voir avec alsa compilé en module dans ton noyau, personellement des que j ai mis tout ce qui touche le son en dur, ca a jamais fonctionné.

pour le clavier, regarde ici

pour le wifi, y a un ebuild dans portage mais bon c'est pas encore fini (voir ce topic) personellement j avais reussi a le faire fonctionner, mais ces derniers temps niet j y parviens plus :s

sinon bah si t as des questions je peux peut etre essayé de t aider ^^

----------

## toufou

 *agm650 wrote:*   

> pour le son et pour t'éviter pas mal de galére, essaye de voir avec alsa compilé en module dans ton noyau, personellement des que j ai mis tout ce qui touche le son en dur, ca a jamais fonctionné.

 

c'est en modules. j'ai des erreurs au boot qui me dit que le driver est pas bon

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pour le clavier, regarde ici

 

c'est ce dont je me sers. en fait, si j'utilise les réglages gnome, ça coince. si j'utilise les réglages xfree, ça passe mais, toujours pas de signe euro

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pour le wifi, y a un ebuild dans portage mais bon c'est pas encore fini (voir ce topic) personellement j avais reussi a le faire fonctionner, mais ces derniers temps niet j y parviens plus :s

 

il existe pas un patch pour le noyau ? j'ai crû lire ça sur un truc sur ibook sous debian.

 *Quote:*   

> sinon bah si t as des questions je peux peut etre essayé de t aider ^^

 

merci beaucoup, c'est pas fini.

pour commencer à fignoler, je voudrais un boot graphique (au moins le menu du choix du boot) c'est possible ?

sous ubuntu, quand j'appuyais sur le bouton marche/arrêt, gnome me lançais un petit panneau me damandant si je voulais clore la sessio, rebooter, mettre en veille ... c'est faisable ?

et surtout, j'ai installé mouseemu. le tapotement fonctionne, ctrl+clic me donne bouton du milieu mais, pas de bouton droit. Or j'aimerai que ça contionne comme sous mac. une idée ?

----------

## moijbt

pour le son, moi j'utilise ce petit script: 

```
#! /bin/bash

modprobe snd

modprobe snd_powermac

sleep 0.5s

amixer sset "Master" unmute

amixer sset "Master" 130

```

si t'as tout compilé en module ca devrait être bon. Les deux lignes amixer servent à "démuter"  Alsa qui se fout toujours en mode muet avec volume à zéro au démarrage. Le sleep 0.5s est nécéssaire, sinon alsa a pas le temps de comprendre que les modules sont chargés. Sur mon ibook (1.42 Ghz 14") ca marche nickel.   :Wink: 

----------

## toufou

euh, ce script tu le lance au démarrage ? comment ? ça rentre pas en conflit avec le chargement des modules "normal" ?

----------

## moijbt

Non, en fait j'aime pas avoir le son directement au démarrage (ca fait des bruits avec l'autocomplétion et ca m'énerve   :Laughing:   ), donc je le lance quand j'en ai besoin. Je l'ai mis dans /usr/bin et quand j'ai besoin de son, je tape: Sound et ca marche   :Wink: 

----------

## agm650

plutot que de passer par modprobe tu peux mettre les deux modules dans le /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 non?

moi juste en faisant ca j ai le sons pas d autre manip a faire ( a moins que le fait d installer pbbuttons fasse une modif a ma place  :Smile:  )

 *Quote:*   

> il existe pas un patch pour le noyau ? j'ai crû lire ça sur un truc sur ibook sous debian. 

 

sisi, c est ce dont il est mention dans le topic pointé par mon lien  :Smile: 

personellement je galere :/ j ai mis les patchs dscape, et quand j essaye de lancer le script qui va bien => kernel panic >_< 

 *Quote:*   

> pour commencer à fignoler, je voudrais un boot graphique (au moins le menu du choix du boot) c'est possible ? 

 

euh la je crois pas que ca soit possible.

ce que tu peux faire c est mettre un peu de couleur ou autre, mais pas de selection graphique de noyau ou de partition où booter :/

apres pendant le chargement doit y avoir moyen qq chose, mais je n ai jamais essayé.

pour gnome non plus je pourrais pas t aider je l'ai pas installé ^^ peut ere qu en cherchant sur le forum PPC y a qq un qui a voulu faire la meme chose et qui a trouvé la soluce.

pour mouseemu je connais pas mais je vais tester.

----------

## moijbt

 *Quote:*   

> plutot que de passer par modprobe tu peux mettre les deux modules dans le /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 non? 

 

Oui bien sur ! Moi je fais un script par choix parce que tant qu'à avoir des modules, autant pas les avoir chargés tout le temps mais ca marche très bien comme ça aussi. 

L'avantage du script, c'est que t'as le temps de voir les messages d'erreur si messages d'erreurs il y a, alors qu'au démarrage ca va trop vite.

----------

## toufou

de retour

je viens de recompiler le bousin avec un noyau 2.6.17-r2

le wifi ne devrait pas tarder à foctionner. iwconfig l'a détecté en eth0 mais depuis que j'ai passé alsa en dur, il n'en veut plus. je vais chercher.

par contre, j'ai un autre pb agaçant, en plus du son et du wifi, je n'ai toujours pas la touche euro. c'est quelle combinaison de touches qui fonctionne chez vous ?

----------

